# Deezer musique aléatoire



## Jaja94 (1 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir , alors j'ai un probleme avec mon application deezer j'ai activer le mode musique aléatoire et je souhaiterais maintenant le désactiver mais sa fait des heures que j'essaye de trouver une solution mais je n'y arrive pas. Des reponse s'il vous plaît ??


----------

